# Things To Do On LSD for the Experienced User



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2011)

Okay, so it's time for a hallucinogenics section huddle 



I've been dosing for a while now, and feel like I'm starting to run out of new interesting things to try. They never get boring, just I like new things on L. 



So I figured we could all come here, and list a few things we have done, and what we have concluded about them... 

Such as if they were fun, or not worth the time.... or MUST do. ... etc.  

anything goes


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2011)

Recently, I have been taking the bicycle to the park, and going on adventures.... I have found that to be fun, but you need LOTS of water, and the routes begin to get old after you do it every week for two months 



I tried playing Frisbee on a peak yesterday... it was difficult because the disc was warping around the visuals in mid air... making it difficult to catch but not impossible.. LED frisbees at night are interesting but also very difficult!


----------



## Unnk (May 23, 2011)

really if you can Mini golf you will get so into it and if the courses are all screwy like most places youll have alot of fun with just being on them lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2011)

Damn, MINI golf!

I thought about it, but the one nearest sucks!

I'd totally drop a hit and go play at one of the "mini golf world" places down town... goood call 


Through the windmills over the bridges and all


----------



## Daath (May 23, 2011)

I know this has been posted about before, but it's just too freaking cool.


----------



## NolingNrolling (May 23, 2011)

Longboarding and poi, same time or separate both are amazing while tripping. I didn't try doing both at the same time which makes me wonder if I could.


----------



## BendBrewer (May 23, 2011)

Sit in the middle of the Reflecting Pool at Lincoln's Memorial and watch the Fireworks on July 4th.

Trust me.


----------



## heir proctor (May 23, 2011)

A blacklight mini golf place just opened way up here, I will have to check that out!!

This past semester one of my friends got a few black lights in his dorm room and we took everything off the walls and drew with highlighters. It got to be that every Thursday night we would drop a couple hits and just listen to music drawing on the walls. It was sad when we had to move out, it was such a cool environment for tripping. I miss it already  But if you got some blacklights and white walls, you could give that a try. It's a lot of fun and the highlighter washes off pretty easily. 

Another thing I like to do on L is go outside at night when it's really dark (hard for me to do that now in the land of the midnight sun) and just walk through the woods. The chill, snow, trees, and stars of this past winter contributed to some amazing experiences.

Another thing I enjoyed this past semester was walking around campus at night and getting lost in the buildings. You'd be surprised how many doors are kept unlocked in this world. 

Buy or make a weird instrument and learn to play it. The didgeridoo is a classic example. Also, the waterphone: 

[video=youtube;hFyv6t3OS3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFyv6t3OS3c[/video]



Do you meditate? 

Or practice Yoga? Stretching is really good on L.

Some other ideas:

Bubble bath!!
Swimming
Go to the zoo
Or a museum 
Roller Blading
Play with children's toys! Legos and plato come to mind..
Or write a children's book and draw the pictures.
Trampoline?
Rollarcoaster

HAHA typing this has gotten me motivated to eat some drugs and go for a hike!!


----------



## mightymiller (May 23, 2011)

laser tag is a good one if available??? can never go wrong with blacklights and lucy


----------



## Tenner (May 23, 2011)

Thats some amazing ideas heir proctor! Love the drawing on the walls one, might do that one sometime. My room always lacks enough "decoration"  

I concidered doing yoga, but I`m fairly new and LSD has painkilling properties, maybe when I`m more experienced in yoga and taking lsd... 

Don`t know about random campus buildings though lol


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 23, 2011)

Last time I decided to go out in public and semi-freaked out was when I went to see I, Robot. I dropped 2 hits of some Shiva paper, and put the keys in the ignition of my car and took a 45 minute drive to some place in Orlando Florida where they have mini golf and shit, and a giant cineplex of 24 screens. Welll The cid was so fresh that I started to get confused about the traffic light colors and what Go and Stop meant just in time for me to get into the parking lot when I arrived. After getting out of the car, I quickly bought my movieticket in a giant line of people, and then chilled. The movie was gonna start in 30 minutes. I should not have gone to a busy movie night on acid, I was pretty fucking bored and stupid. I didn't buy any snacks but a soda, sat down before the place got crowded. But it didn't stop filling, until just about every chair was taken. That's cool. By now I was pretty sky high and frying hard. My mind was no longer anchored to reality. Everything around me was twisting and warping. Before the movie started, some punk kids were messing around a few rows ahead and I thought that someone threw a complete cup of soda on some guy sitting up front, like they spiked it on the top of his head and it broke and splashed down allover his hair and shirt. He looked wet, like he came out of a swimming pool with his clothes on. I was getting more confused. The movie experience was epic overkill for my senses under the effect of LSD. There was a scene where someone in the Movie was talking about killing off the robots or something, and somehow I got myself and the audience mixed up with the robots. I thought the movie was sentencing us to be killed in the slaughter house. Then I saw robots everywhere in front around the screen. This was all fun until I had to take a raging piss, and when I looked around and saw people sitting on the fucking stairs, I got panicky. Now I was really confused. How do i get out of here?!?!?!? I was very deep in LSD land and I had to make a decision to whip my dick out in the dark and piss, or make a move for the stairs and try to walk down without breaking my neck. After discovering which porthole was the mens bathroom, I got to the stall bursting with piss. I almost forgot to take off my pants before pissing. Finally I took a piss with my dick out of my pants, but when I got done, my hands felt wet like I pissed all over them. Funny thing about Floriduh humidity. Then I said fuck I robot and decided to flee the theater. I got down the parking garage levels and then to the ground floor and I walked around looking for a place to chill and hide. Now I was pretty fucked up. I finally found a chill place with some trees and bushes for me to sit down and hide, it was near the 5 story parking garage. I felt like the world was spinning. I closed my eyes and heard voices and other things. I was sitting there for like a while, I have no idea how much time passed. But I suppose the movie finally ended, and all of a sudden I started hearing a lot of car alarms going off from the car garage. Practically all of the alarms were whaling at the same time, and then people were peeling out inside of the park garage like it was really a biker gang having lots of fun driving around in circles and making a donkey's ass ton of noise. After a lot of people got out of the garage, I got up out of the bush and drove my slightly tripping ass home. Never repeated that trip again. But I don't not like Cid


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Thats some amazing ideas heir proctor! Love the drawing on the walls one, might do that one sometime. My room always lacks enough "decoration"
> 
> I concidered doing yoga, but I`m fairly new and LSD has painkilling properties, maybe when I`m more experienced in yoga and taking lsd...
> 
> Don`t know about random campus buildings though lol



I've probably tripped in my room like 15 times... mushrooms and L.... anyway me and buddys always shine the blacklight on my wall and draw shit... or remove pictures draw shit and put it back....


At night, tripping sometimes we remember that we did that and we take out the LED blacklight panel and shine it on the walls and check out all our old trips and it all comes back to us


----------



## MinDimension (May 23, 2011)

Meditation in a quiet and calm environment...


----------



## woobystein (May 23, 2011)

You should take triple the dose of what you think you can handle and put noise cancelling headphones on in a pitch dark room.


----------



## heir proctor (May 23, 2011)

woobystein said:


> You should take triple the dose of what you think you can handle and put noise cancelling headphones on in a pitch dark room.


Sensory deprivation! YES!!

I really want one of these


----------



## kush is my cologne (May 23, 2011)

you should watch pink floyd the wall...great music and trippy scenes


----------



## DarthD3vl (May 23, 2011)

kush is my cologne said:


> you should watch pink floyd the wall...great music and trippy scenes


 no offense, but really? like the most trite thing to do on lsd is watch the wall, which i kinda hate.. even though i love floyd if you wanna watch floyd on acid and cant do it live, watch pompei way better music and some visual earth stuff like lava hitting water, and some wierd stuff like gilmour playing guitar with hit feet.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 23, 2011)

POI POI POI!!!!!!

nothing is better then letting go while spinning some poi; while loose on some Lucy.


----------



## Unnk (May 23, 2011)

another one of my favs besides a minigolf adventure is if you can paint ball.... like tactical paintball ... wow fuck man feel like your in the field


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 24, 2011)

Try playing some pool.... Naw scratch that, it's actually very confusing and somewhat frustrating... 


Fuck man im sure an amusement park would be pretty bad ass, also a haunted house although you would have to wait till Halloween for that one...



Verde, you still tripping pretty much every weekend buddy?


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 24, 2011)

Lucy loves to go Canoe ing..


----------



## Unnk (May 24, 2011)

CaNNaBiZ CaNucK said:


> Lucy loves to go Canoe ing..



HELLL YAHHH i have been on several white water trips wtih lucy a couple of rivers ive done...

yep that pic you posted is perfect no wind so you can get a crystal clear mirror image going

http://www.larryscanoejournals.com/White_River_2001.html

http://www.larryscanoejournals.com/Lower_Missinaibi_River.html
http://www.myccr.com/canoedb/routeDetails.php?routeid=199


----------



## CaNNaBiZ CaNucK (May 24, 2011)

Lucy, the water, the sky and YOU.. oh ya


----------



## Kon501 (May 24, 2011)

Try everything named, not on L. lol.

Too much tripping and your soul wears thin.

I'm done with Lucy, she's run her course many-a-time.. I'm more into boomers.


----------



## Michael Phelps (May 24, 2011)

Skydiving might be fun to... I dont know what it is but everytime im dosing i think about how nice and peaceful it would be to fall out of a plain. Im sure that freefall would be the gnarliest butterflies ever...


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 24, 2011)

personally i think only legitimate usage for lucy is seeking/invoking, observing, and CELEBRATING (and in doing so PRESERVING for future generation) her psychedelic love child "Phatness" 
all the others while fun are mere distractions while phatness can be added to nearly all other "activities" 

"phatness" is an elusive beast you will never see its true form as everytime you think you know right here and right now it cannot get phatter it will morph and grow into something bigger and more powerful filling you from head to toe with its flowing forms
if you celebrate it with ever fibre of your being and you match it in always giving more when it does then you will be rewarded several fold 

first step is moving away from "trippy music" to "music for tripping " 

[youtube]X0hlOvavUhU[/youtube]


----------



## Puffer Fish (May 24, 2011)

I love fun and games .... but ... if you have to go out of your way .... to amuse yourself on LSD .... You have not eaten enough hits !! LOL
Now I understand that .... You might want to have some game play .... while a session .... with friends .... 
But allow Me to ask YOU this .... are your friends Vets as well ?

You could always .... do some K on peak ..... have YOU tried that ?


----------



## mightymiller (May 24, 2011)

i have and its excellent  not for the weak minded tho


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 24, 2011)

you want to be dancing on peak k's for when you start coming down


----------



## high|hgih (May 24, 2011)

Watch the most random videos you can like how to do a foot incision, or old old cartoons or like those videos that are just collaborations of a whole bunch of overwhelming memorable shit collapsed together with some weird ass psycho music in the back! Lol

Like skinny puppy music videos. Those do me good

If your experienced enough swimming can be amazing, just dont go in the deep end ever lol


----------



## Unnk (May 24, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Watch the most random videos you can like how to do a foot incision, or old old cartoons or like those videos that are just collaborations of a whole bunch of overwhelming memorable shit collapsed together with some weird ass psycho music in the back! Lol
> 
> Like skinny puppy music videos. Those do me good
> 
> If your experienced enough swimming can be amazing, just dont go in the deep end ever lol



deep end? ever try dive boards tripping?

FUCK 

all i have to say is dont get tooo confussssedddd


----------



## high|hgih (May 24, 2011)

Ive jumped off diving boards on dxm, thats about it.. Always been to scared to on acid get distracted wayyy too easy.. I just kind either float and stare at the trees or stare at the trees and somehow float to the trees


----------



## Unnk (May 24, 2011)

high|hgih said:


> Ive jumped off diving boards on dxm, thats about it.. Always been to scared to on acid get distracted wayyy too easy.. I just kind either float and stare at the trees or stare at the trees and somehow float to the trees



its 50/50 for me 

i might be in the mood to go run a mile throught the woods or i might be in the mood to lay in the woods and let them run a mile a around me 

all in how and where lucy wants to take you


----------



## Inthecloset68 (May 24, 2011)

Polecat said:


> Drive in a blizzard.


Seems safe...


----------



## Unnk (May 24, 2011)

Inthecloset68 said:


> Seems safe...



blizzards are nothing to worry about...

but then again ive been through more blizzards in my life then most ppl so.... 

foot and a half of snow on the ground wiht no plows out? fuck that bessy ( old chevy station wagon) can push through ANYTHING lol


----------



## canndo (May 24, 2011)

Find yourself a silent movie theater. After the show starts, bring a folding chair and sit in the front with your back to the screen. It will be dark enough so that people won't notice you there. You will find after a while that people react to your movements or even your thoughts en mass as though they were all watching you rather than the movie just above you. I guarantee you will come out of that theater much stronger than you ever went in.

Find a busy sidewalk and set up a folding chair and folding table. Put a table cloth on it, some flowers and a table setting, be sure you have some wine (if your area permits that) or something else to drink and sit watching people. 

Guide another at 20 paces. Have someone else who is high follow your moves at 20 to 30 paces behind you, when you see something interesting, point at it. The other person should see what you saw a few moments after you see it and point it out. Explore the city that way. There is a major flower district in almost every large city, the flowers are traded early in the morning, if you get there you will see hundreds of thousands of flowers of every color and shape moving in one direction or another for several hours - try that one, you will like it.

Boats in municipal lakes are always fun.

And of course your standard stalking at night, but I have mentioned some of those things - things to do with groups inside.


----------



## Unnk (May 24, 2011)

if you have access to a strobe light and a echo/loop machine that can hook into it .... youll have fun for hours in a dark room 

i make things called scream tracks which are screams from various people looped at diff paces can be fucking crazy with multiple strobes to each track *DISCLAIMER IF PRONE TO SEIZURE DONT EVEN TRY TO IMAGINE IT*


----------



## canndo (May 24, 2011)

Probably the best possible thing an experienced user can do however, bar none, is to put yourself in a sensory depravation tank. I don't know how easy they are to find now but there is nothing quite like it. Be absolutely sure you have a trusted guardian who is willing to be sober and read a thrilling book next to you - he must also have taken the same sort of thing you have taken at some previous time. If you can't find one a witch's chair is a second choice - albeit far from the tank. Be sure you are well hydrated before the trip, I usually liked to have my guardian tap on the tank about an hour in so that I could exit and pee, and have something else to drink. Most times I would have my guardian tap every two hours just to see if I was in a decent place but as I got used to it I had him go longer periods. I never pumped music into the tank but I hear from others that it is a very nice way to direct your adventure.


----------



## tokenallthetime (May 24, 2011)

Crackba whole bunch of glowsticks and throw them in a pool... i think thats been my fav. Other then walking around the LDS temple grounds snickering at the Mormons


----------



## Skuxx (May 24, 2011)

Riding an ATV through trails at night.... ALONE... with no cell phone! You'll never feel more alive. Especially if you stop in the middle of nowhere, and take a nice line of K. Then you'll be stuck in that middle of nowhere for quite a while =)

Saw a commercial for this stuff. It's a liquid flavoring for water. looks like food coloring when it hits the water. I think that would be cool to mess with. I'd buy all the colors and take a bath with them haha.

sensory deprivation tank sounds GREAT! Never even seen one.... bet it's amazing when you finally get out after a few hours.


----------



## canndo (May 24, 2011)

I have been in one for what honestly felt like months, there comes a time when the concept of "out" makes absolutely no sense at all, your entire world is what you have it be. We were always trying to get to the point where we constructed the entire universe for ourselves, no constraints, no distortions - we never got that because of the nature of the chemicals we used but I think that K can get you very very close.


----------



## Tenner (May 24, 2011)

I heard of sensory deprivation tanks before, no idea how I`ll find one but I would like to try slipping into a warm bath with the bathroom windows covered, earplugs on and just chill for a while  Could add salt to the bathwater too to make it a litte floaty


----------



## Mort Fink (May 24, 2011)

Take lsd then shoot up your whole body with Novocaine all over, you know what the dentist give so you can't feel your teeth. That would be crazy and you'd probably flip your shit. Actually don't ever try that.


----------



## billy4479 (May 24, 2011)

I like to camping or at least by out of the city i dont think the norms could handle me ...


----------



## canndo (May 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I heard of sensory deprivation tanks before, no idea how I`ll find one but I would like to try slipping into a warm bath with the bathroom windows covered, earplugs on and just chill for a while  Could add salt to the bathwater too to make it a litte floaty


Yeah, if you add a hundred pounds of empsom salt to your bathwater (or however much will disolve) you will float higher than you ever thought you might - it is a very weird sensation at first . If you can't get or make a tank then you can try a witche's chair - no it isn't the torture device but a chair that is suspended from the roof and has provisions for your legs and back, the gentle swaying has you feel out of touch with gravity, especially when you are blindfolded. Still, the tank is the way to go for an unbridled unconnected excursion into inner space. I think the fact that it is so womblike makes an uncomfortable trip pretty unlikely.

You also might want to use ELF goggles or Lucid dream Goggles on your trip. http://www.futurehorizons.net/psi.htm


----------



## laurence oneill (May 25, 2011)

Michael Phelps said:


> Skydiving might be fun to... I dont know what it is but everytime im dosing i think about how nice and peaceful it would be to fall out of a plain. Im sure that freefall would be the gnarliest butterflies ever...


as long as your straped to someone sober to pull the cord......i would love to go skydiving but the ground comming at me might be overwelming ......it was a blast when i went sober tho...what a rush


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 25, 2011)

i'd love to try this tripping think you'd have to get good at it sober first tho

[youtube]22aK7uqzZEg[/youtube]


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 25, 2011)

BL0TT0 said:


> Fucking is fucking epic on LSD.


Isn't it extraordinary stuffing you head in a pussy while peaking... mammoth cave doesn't have nothing on the intricate framework of the labyrinth known as the: vagina 

For the meanwhile I leave you with this...

[video=youtube;TcBcU2PD5Qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcBcU2PD5Qw[/video]

Sorry for the poor Tosh.O video but it was the best I can find


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2011)

canndo said:


> Yeah, if you add a hundred pounds of empsom salt to your bathwater (or however much will disolve) you will float higher than you ever thought you might - it is a very weird sensation at first . If you can't get or make a tank then you can try a witche's chair - no it isn't the torture device but a chair that is suspended from the roof and has provisions for your legs and back, the gentle swaying has you feel out of touch with gravity, especially when you are blindfolded. Still, the tank is the way to go for an unbridled unconnected excursion into inner space. I think the fact that it is so womblike makes an uncomfortable trip pretty unlikely.
> 
> You also might want to use ELF goggles or Lucid dream Goggles on your trip. http://www.futurehorizons.net/psi.htm


Well I`m sure there are calculations if one ever wanted to find out how much epsom salts he wanted to dissolve.. I`m gonna give it a try when I have a bathtub in my house! 

I have to say, at one point in my life I`m going snorkelling while tripping, I`m pretty good at skin diving and would like to go with a sober buddy on the shallows  Most of the fishies are at the shallows anyway  Being underwater is like tripping, all the seaweed dancing around from the waves! 

I checked the gadgets out on that website, its pretty awesome they sell plans for them!! The 15khz mind controller is a bit scary though, we are gonna need tinfoil helmets soon


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (May 25, 2011)

Tenner said:


> Well I`m sure there are calculations if one ever wanted to find out how much epsom salts he wanted to dissolve.. I`m gonna give it a try when I have a bathtub in my house!
> 
> I have to say, at one point in my life I`m going snorkelling while tripping, I`m pretty good at skin diving and would like to go with a sober buddy on the shallows  Most of the fishies are at the shallows anyway  Being underwater is like tripping, all the seaweed dancing around from the waves!
> 
> I checked the gadgets out on that website, its pretty awesome they sell plans for them!! The 15khz mind controller is a bit scary though, we are gonna need tinfoil helmets soon


Ah yes John Lilly's rendition of the makeshift floating tank 

Best be ready for that hefty salt bill 

Much more practical going to a floatation facility if you have one located near you!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 25, 2011)

Oh shit.


The Danger is up in this bitch now.



Did you walk into the desert with a few sheets like 2 months ago or something?

Where have you been


----------



## ginjawarrior (May 25, 2011)

i could imagine this being amazing while tripping
[youtube]0snTqLQLpBA[/youtube]


----------



## Tenner (May 25, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> i could imagine this being amazing while tripping


A grown up boys toy  

On simpler terms, I`m sure people here have tried going on a trampolene with acid? Hows that feel?

Must be even weirder when your off the trampolene after bouncing a while


----------



## Derple (Jun 15, 2011)

Or the movies, not a "scary" one though, you don't want to be screaming and rolling on the floor when a monster pops out.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 15, 2011)

Tenner said:


> A grown up boys toy
> 
> On simpler terms, I`m sure people here have tried going on a trampolene with acid? Hows that feel?
> 
> Must be even weirder when your off the trampolene after bouncing a while



Dude I have NOT been on a trampoline on acid.


I have FELT like I have been on a trampoline on acid.

but no, not the former.


----------



## crosscountrykush (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm I have a trampoline now. I have never done acid but I'm curious. I have eaten shrooms dozens of times. From what I understand from friends who have done both say it harder to have bad trip on acid. I have only had a few trips that were not great on shrooms.

If I get my hands on either, I'm getting on the trampoline though! fuck yea, fires are cool when your trippin


----------



## Derple (Jun 15, 2011)

sr. Verde said:


> dude i have not been on a trampoline on acid.
> 
> 
> I have felt like i have been on a trampoline on acid.
> ...


genius!!!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 15, 2011)

old school video games have always been one of my favorites.(super mario bros, pac man, galaga, contra) im one of the only people i know that has absolutly no desire to have a PS3 or XBox 360. i guess i just cant shake my 80s roots.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 16, 2011)

[youtube]_Oad18lJBnY[/youtube]


I can attest to this being sick.


It's difficult when your perception is soooooo _fucked_ that straight lines begin to curve and bend... but when your coming down from a hard trip, or your frying a light dose.. they are great...



Don't get me wrong it's not impossible, just very difficult LOL!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't read the first page, but has anyone suggested playing with pets? I find that young, playful cats are hilarious while I'm tripping. The first time I tripped, I redosed a little later than I should have, and I was tripping for hours into the morning. The whole time, I was just watching my brother's cats as they interacted with each other. I imagine a dog would be fun to play with too.... Get one of those LED frisbees and strap some lights to the dog... good times i bet.

If anyone has some spare cash, I recommend purchasing a green laser pen. The lenses on those things make for some awesome images. Combine with rave gloves and you've got the best light show ever!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 16, 2011)

NP88 said:


> I didn't read the first page, but has anyone suggested playing with pets? I find that young, playful cats are hilarious while I'm tripping. The first time I tripped, I redosed a little later than I should have, and I was tripping for hours into the morning. The whole time, I was just watching my brother's cats as they interacted with each other. I imagine a dog would be fun to play with too.... Get one of those LED frisbees and strap some lights to the dog... good times i bet.
> 
> If anyone has some spare cash, I recommend purchasing a green laser pen. The lenses on those things make for some awesome images. Combine with rave gloves and you've got the best light show ever!


Yeah I totally agree! Thing is, when you look at humans they are kinda spontaneous, think too much before doing something and just dodgy in general if you don`t know them very well... But when you look at dogs they just come into the picture jumping, smell you and start playing around with things! They are plain comfortable with themselves. What an entity to welcome on a trip  

Also I played with goats a lot when I was young. They would happily be up for a gentle wrestle if they are tame enough. They also look plain funny  I wouldn`t piss around with them if they were nutters though, wouldn`t like the idea of a nasty headbutt while tripping  

Sitting around in a place full of freerange sheep, goats, horses and chickens along with 2 dogs and a bunch of cats would be heaven on earth for a tripping me 



I couldn`t have a bad trip with these two in my garden  A dogs a must for the future!


----------



## NP88 (Jun 16, 2011)

Haha that's awesome Tenner. Tripping has given me a new appreciation of nature. I would love to trip on a farm! Ironically, I decided while tripping that I will not be getting a dog for quite some time. As much as I would love a companion, I couldn't raise it properly at this time in my life. I just hope that the time in my life during which I can raise a puppy will overlap with the time that I still enjoy tripping. I hope my desire to trip isn't like my desire to drink; gone all of a sudden...


----------



## Tenner (Jun 16, 2011)

NP88 said:


> Haha that's awesome Tenner. Tripping has given me a new appreciation of nature. I would love to trip on a farm! Ironically, I decided while tripping that I will not be getting a dog for quite some time. As much as I would love a companion, I couldn't raise it properly at this time in my life. I just hope that the time in my life during which I can raise a puppy will overlap with the time that I still enjoy tripping. I hope my desire to trip isn't like my desire to drink; gone all of a sudden...


I know what you mean, but if your not %100 sure you can give it a great life then don`t pick up that worry! I`m not sure how it is in the USA or big cities but where I used to live people were putting poor little puppies in a closed cardboard box and just leave them by a tree or something... Reason was too many females or being gun-shy. Then me and my mom would pick the box up and bring them all home and look after them getting the whole place infested with fleas in the process  Ah man, I fucking hate fleas!! 

So what I`m saying is when you feel you can commit more but still not %100 get a dog with a hard life (e.g shelter or abandoned) and you will be giving it one hell of a time for what it had before! Thing is you would propably bond with it but you could always pass it back to the dog shelter it was at.. This is what I`m thinking of doing later on when I`m "stationary" anyway, can get some half blooded jack rusell terriers from shelters I think  Plus pets we adopted always seemed to turn out just awesome!

If your dog thinks your great, don`t go seeking another opinion xD


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Jun 17, 2011)

LSD or DMT with a _Float tank COMBO!!!!! BOO-YA_
www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEjTXX2rHgA Thanks Joe!

You're so kind you give your old one away!!!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7tq0IwPao0

I am buying one of these!!!!!!! 
(sorry if anyone else posted on these things already )




This one would be SWEET!!!!! Looks expensive tho...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

dam. thats the coolest one like that i have seen so far.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

I love this picturized communication system on the HS  Shows how well images can transfer information between people. HS Language


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

totally reminds me of the movie Altered States. alot.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Jun 17, 2011)

I prefer the "finger safe" models


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

I really want one of those tanks too! Its such a cool design with those LED lights! Imagine a tripping center full of these with a vast selection of drugs to pick from


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

i know. i want to just use it by itself even. it would be very realaxing and probably help me in my meditations alot.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

at least thats something else i can put on my I Gotta Do This List- depveration chamber, an ayahuascha trip with a shaman, and just trip with sum of my brothers from here in the HS section.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 17, 2011)

Well your the mescaline bandit, get some and bring it over here man!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

getting there would not be a problem but rounding up that much mescaline in an hour or so doesnt just happen like it should.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 17, 2011)

> getting there would not be a problem but rounding up that much mescaline in an hour or so doesnt just happen like it should.


Just grab me a politician or lawyer or something, I'm sure we can find a peyote button somewhere up his poop shoot


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

k. im on my way to the Crawford Ranch, ol dub-ya gotta have sum. hes just gotta.


----------



## high|hgih (Jun 17, 2011)

> k. im on my way to the Crawford Ranch, ol dub-ya gotta have sum. hes just gotta.


lol in the midst of all the coca plants I'm sure you will find one


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

hahaha. nope i found nothing but cocoa plants, guards with thumbnail swords and gallery funiture shirts. hahaha.


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

ooh yea. i amost forgot about those. haha.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 17, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I really want one of those tanks too! Its such a cool design with those LED lights! Imagine a tripping center full of these with a vast selection of drugs to pick from



I would want it to change colors at random intervals.. or shift....


so I wouldn't know if it's the lights changing or my mind......

then I would shut my eyes and drift


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

i would want em to strobe ocassionally and even move in abstract patterns.but they would for sure have to be in different colors, especially red, green, and blu. i think those are the 3 main colors of lights that most people see while tripping. at least for me.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 17, 2011)

Yeh some shifting colours would be great but I`m guessing its against the main goal of using the tank. 

Setting off from your idea I`m imagining a tank of the kings with a HD screen on top, RGB lighting and some form of sound system. This way you could literally select which sensory input you want for your trip  I would prefer this thing over a Porsche or w.e people go for


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 17, 2011)

same here.a little lucy maybe sum molly and alot of Bluetech in a dep. tank and im in psychedlic heaven. dam. gonna dream good on that one.


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I would want it to change colors at random intervals.. or shift....
> 
> 
> so I wouldn't know if it's the lights changing or my mind......
> ...


HELL yes! that would be the best! or a projection of the Aurora Borealis then have it morph into say cool pictures or scenery then fade away into darkness and have good vibes throughout! I am buying one of these.


----------



## toker! (Jun 18, 2011)

put tinfoil over the tv and put holes in the tinfoil turn the lights off in the room jst the tv on with no sound,real trippy


----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Lol i am going to try that sounds like a cheap effective light show.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 18, 2011)

xbox 360 has a good visualizer. I swear. I've watched it for 4 hours at a time while tripping. It would probably look much cooler through prism glasses. The xbox may not be cheap, but the prism glasses are!


----------



## Tenner (Jun 18, 2011)

toker! said:


> put tinfoil over the tv and put holes in the tinfoil turn the lights off in the room jst the tv on with no sound,real trippy


I guess I could also put a sheet of tinfoil over my laptop screen and put some random stuff on youtube  Might try that too


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jun 19, 2011)

V ... perhaps YOU are not eating enough TABS ... ?
When My Crew Here Trips OUT ... We take OFF and go Flying IN Formation .... all around the globe !
I have never been bored on LSD ...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

good point puffer. when lucys around, thers never a dull moment.thats why shes my bottom bitch.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 19, 2011)

Hmm I`ll think about that Puffer  I spoilt my weekend trip by taking mdma at a 60`s club last night  I can`t say its a shame though I had all the fun in the world  

"I feel good" dubudubudubb


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

nice. how was the molly


----------



## Tenner (Jun 19, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> nice. how was the molly


It was lovely! I bombed it down and set off to the club in a short while to meet my friends. I chose to walk and it was a 40 min walk. It was hillarious, 20 minutes of walking and I was already coming up! I was dissapointed I never brought a music player with me, random parked cars with music playing were awesome lol As the journey continued I felt more and more love towards the Saturday night drunks on the street  After 3/4 the way there ended up walking with a group of people singing happy birthday with them to their friend, its just awesome stuff your part of whatevers going on! I started dancing to no music for the rest of the way (couldn`t really help it)  

I couldn`t find any open shops to buy chewing gum so I had a brilliant idea! Put 2 cigarette filters in your mouth and your sorted hahaha Great night all in all, plenty of hugs exchanged, helped many drunkards who fell on the dance floor  Saussage & Chips from the friery to top it all off 

I find mdma quite unusual tbh. Its a powerful stimulant but unexpectedly your eyes just close and absorb the love under its influence =) Kinda like sleepy but not 

Puffer, I know you had your time with this stuff but may I ask why you don`t use it anymore?


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

that does sound like a good night. ive only done molly like once and it was an awesome experience, as well.walking under the influence is one of my favorite things to do. haha. it definetly would have been better if you had and MP3 player or something.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 19, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> that does sound like a good night. ive only done molly like once and it was an awesome experience, as well.walking under the influence is one of my favorite things to do. haha. it definetly would have been better if you had and MP3 player or something.


Yeah haha you should totally get more of that stuff! So worthwhile! How much were you taking first time? I`m pretty sticking to the 100mg border but I think I`m going to graduate to 150mg soon 

I used to chose to get very high & drunk on nights out before but once I bumped into Molly its just plain amazing of a night compared to anything else  So much more active, talkative, quick and FUN!!


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

i couldnt even tell you. it was in a capsule i had bought from some dude. that is one of the hardest thing ever to find down here. tabs not so much, but finding mdma is like finding a unicorn.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Jun 19, 2011)

Tenner said:


> I find mdma quite unusual tbh. Its a powerful stimulant but unexpectedly your eyes just close and absorb the love under its influence =) Kinda like sleepy but not


this is exactly why i dont take mdma when im out clubbing makes it very hard to dance when you eyes are rolling to the back of your head


----------



## Tenner (Jun 19, 2011)

mescalinebandit420 said:


> i couldnt even tell you. it was in a capsule i had bought from some dude. that is one of the hardest thing ever to find down here. tabs not so much, but finding mdma is like finding a unicorn.


That plain sucks man. But molly should be anywhere in the world if you look good enough  Try clubbing areas etc..


----------



## Tenner (Jun 19, 2011)

ginjawarrior said:


> this is exactly why i dont take mdma when im out clubbing makes it very hard to dance when you eyes are rolling to the back of your head


It depends on what sort of night and how much your taking. With friends who don`t use it I wouldn`t cross the 100mg border, my eyes want to shut but I only shut them sparringly, when the music hits  You must be taking too much for your night. If you make things feel *that* awesome then you have no option but to shut your eyes and enjoy the extacy 

Plus you can`t complain about not being able to dance at those doses. You only have to like shake your hand up and down and itl feel like your Michael Jackson doing a moonwalk


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Jun 19, 2011)

its hard to trust someone i meet right of the back. im not big on taking unknown substances.


----------



## NP88 (Jun 19, 2011)

Lol Tenner. I am exactly the same way! Molly (enough of it) makes my eyes roll back and shut. Sometimes I have to force myself to open my eyes because I know I probably look silly with my eyes shut.

And its funny. I NEVER danced before I tried molly. After that first time, I discovered the rhythm inside of me. Even after the music stops, it is IMPOSSIBLE to get beats out of my head, then i get to dancing! 


The first time I tripped on LSD was at a music festival, and afterward, I could have sworn I was hearing music (it was definitely in my head only). I also couldn't figure out if a twig on the sidewalk was a twig, or if it was a caterpillar!

The next time I tripped, my dad called me a little while after I peaked, and asked me to check to see if there were termites coming out of our vents. It was the funniest conversation ever. It went, "Uhhhh no... I mean yes.... no wait, no.. Well maybe... actually definitely not"


----------



## NP88 (Jun 19, 2011)

If you must take unknown substances, bandit, check pillreports before you go out, and see which are the good rolls and which are the bad rolls in your area. Its easy to spot some fake rolls. Avoid ones that look like they were manufactured by a company, meaning smooth and uniform in texture. Also avoid any extruded rolls. This will narrow down the lottery, but you're still taking a chance with rolls, regardless.


----------



## Tenner (Jun 19, 2011)

LOL @ that NP88  My mom called me when I just peaked and was walking through the park about booking a plane ticket and that was funny  

I do agree that eyes wanna close while rolling, but you also get all lazy while stoned. It can all be overcome for the greater good of the night, obviously depending on the dose taken  It was hillarious, we were doing that thing where you lock 2 arms and jump around in a circle  You guys must be taking too much of this stuff lol I dunno maybe mines bunk mdma and I`m thinking I`m taking 100mg but its actually 50mg mdma  

Totally hijacked this thread all the way to the orbit xD


----------



## gunnerwolf (Jun 19, 2011)

I've only done acid 3 time now because its so hard to find legit stuff in ottawa but...

the good old nature walk was probably the coolest thing ive ever done, watching the beavers and birds swim around, the water come from 2 different sources and swirl are the corner, noticing the clouds take different shapes and seeing all the different trees and wondering about their life stories

Also a car rid was pretty cool listening to the radio and noticing all the different things i never see sober


----------



## electricslide (Jan 2, 2017)

canndo said:


> Yeah, if you add a hundred pounds of empsom salt to your bathwater (or however much will disolve) you will float higher than you ever thought you might - it is a very weird sensation at first . If you can't get or make a tank then you can try a witche's chair - no it isn't the torture device but a chair that is suspended from the roof and has provisions for your legs and back, the gentle swaying has you feel out of touch with gravity, especially when you are blindfolded. Still, the tank is the way to go for an unbridled unconnected excursion into inner space. I think the fact that it is so womblike makes an uncomfortable trip pretty unlikely.
> 
> You also might want to use ELF goggles or Lucid dream Goggles on your trip. http://www.futurehorizons.net/psi.htm


I apologize for bringing up this very old thread.

Butttttt Mr. @canndo sir I was wondering about these elf goggles the link u posted is obviously very old and no longer available I also searched for these Goggles and found little to no information about them and where I can find them. 

I was really hoping you may possibly have some information about how these goggles actually work and if you have any experience using them while tripping or meditating. I'm seriously considering ordering a pair if I can get some more information on them and where to get them 

Again sorry for reviving an old thread but that really trigger my interest and I know I see you post every now and again and figured you may be able to help me out ?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 30, 2018)

I fancy being by Myself or with someone I trust 100% completely.
Not like that is a thing in the year 2018, is it Mates?


----------



## Ozzfan1229 (Jan 10, 2019)

Michael Phelps said:


> Try playing some pool.... Naw scratch that, it's actually very confusing and somewhat frustrating...
> 
> 
> Fuck man im sure an amusement park would be pretty bad ass, also a haunted house although you would have to wait till Halloween for that one...
> ...


I was tripping pretty hard at a city fair. Saw my son with his Nana (he was 5?) He wanted to go on The Gravatron. Ok. He was pushing his hands out to feel the gravity. I thought he was trying to get away from the pressure. I started yelling Stop the ride, Stop the ride. He said, Daddy what are you doing. Anyways, that ride is bad ass while dosed


----------



## Ozzfan1229 (Jan 10, 2019)

Take a pair of clear lens 3D glasses, take the film out and tape them inside a pair of colored specs. At night especially. Every light has multi colors reflecting


----------



## canndo (Apr 13, 2019)

electricslide said:


> I apologize for bringing up this very old thread.
> 
> Butttttt Mr. @canndo sir I was wondering about these elf goggles the link u posted is obviously very old and no longer available I also searched for these Goggles and found little to no information about them and where I can find them.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I guess they are gone. They detected and converted your brain waves to light. It made a feedback loop between your brain and your eyes.

You can try to make a cev amp. Slice a table tennis ball in half, put them over your eyes and lay in a dimly lit room. Try varying the light until you percieve a featureless dome. You now are emmersed in your own vision.

A candle in a dark room, a drop of visine in one eye while squinting makes the light refract into the retina. Kinda interesting.


----------



## Where’sthecurve (Apr 13, 2019)

Watch the movie with Rowdy Piper called “They Live”.


----------



## Dadojastr8 (Mar 28, 2020)

I usually try to play with paint and coloring books it’s pretty cool cause the colors come out brighter! Then I do happen to have a bubble machine it was amazing looking at them , def not for the weak minded


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 28, 2020)

Sr. Verde said:


> Okay, so it's time for a hallucinogenics section huddle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go to a mosque maybe you’ll understand their jibber jabber


----------



## MY OWN DANK (Mar 29, 2020)

Watch Ancient Aliens marathon on Fridays...
History Channel...excellent


Georgio with the hair n the hands lookin like he's talkin n movin in fast forward...haha...


----------

